# Goose Call Question



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

Which call is a better buy the Super Mag or the Pro Super Mag. I need to know as soon as possible . thanx


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Super Mag


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

neither, foiles SMH


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

The super mag without a doubt

____________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

both are good calls. the pro requires less back pressure and is a little easier to blow and is louder IMO. the supermag sounds a little better IMO. i beleive the pro was designed more for comps than hunting.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Yup, the super mag is the winner, who said Foiles?


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

I SAID FOILES, and im sorry that you are misunderstood with the call situation. Foiles is the call of choice, and the CHOICE OF CHAMPIONS!


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not knockin Foiles, they make a great call, but if I had to choose between the pro super mag or the super mag it would be the super mag


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes yes, Um.. I have a question?? May may.. I be apart of tttt .. team Swaty please. It sound sounds like a grreat oppurtunitry for me me to ma make some friends. Iii Don't have many. Thank you sir! 
Your Friend, Steven James Shotenheimer


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

GOOSE CALL QUESTION. I think that this is the duck part of the forum unless i am mistaken? Deffinately super mag me :withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

seagulhunter4life said:


> Foiles is the call of choice, and the CHOICE OF CHAMPIONS!


Foiles makes some good calls but are you honestly busting out "choice of champions" as an argument for why an SMH is better than a super mag?

Look at the contest records. Let's see there's been one world championship taken with a Foiles call...one. I couldn't even tell you how many major titles have been taken with super mags. :roll:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Well yes if you look at the contest records you will also find that Many of the major titles are won by the same people. (Tim Grounds, Hunter Grounds, Kelly Powers, Alti Lannon) The fact is that these guys could win with a big game river flute call. There just that good!!


----------



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

Matt Jones the Sioux hockey player? :-?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Nope...


----------



## saskhunter (Nov 10, 2004)

have any of you guys gave the sean mann calls a blow they sound great


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

seagulhunter4life said:


> Well yes if you look at the contest records you will also find that Many of the major titles are won by the same people. (Tim Grounds, Hunter Grounds, Kelly Powers, Alti Lannon) The fact is that these guys could win with a big game river flute call. There just that good!!


What's your point? That all the guys who consistently win championships are choosing to use a supermag? It looks like you just proved my point, that the supermag is the true choice of champions. Thanks for finally agreeing with me. :wink:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Right on Joneser
:beer:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Matt Jones, You looked right past my point. So i will explain it too you like a preschooler. Tim GROUNDS, Hunter GROUNDS - who wins the majority of the contests. Hmmm. I wonder which call they are going to blow??? Kelly Powers happens to be a long time friend of the family. It would almost be like betrayal if he blew another call. The Damrons, that is Drew and Derrick are in relation to grounds. Well, That pretty much somes up why grounds calls have so many wins!! And i hope you now understand why they blow grounds calls?!?

I would say that it has little to do with any other calls, but has more to do with the old saying, "It's not what you know, It's who you know"

I personaly belive that Craig McDonald, and Shawn Stahl-who won the World Championship with a Foiles are great callers and they chose the call by choice, not by relation to the family. Not knocking being loyal to your family members but it's obvious why they blow the grounds line of calls, Don't you think Big Matty??


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Seagulhunter - its funny you bring McDonalds and Stahls name up.....since neither one of them blow Foiles calls any more......looks like they chose other calls by "choice".

Sorry I had to break that down "preschool style" but I wanted to make sure you got it and didnt post any more info on guys that blew Foiles calls 5 years ago..... :eyeroll:

Oh yeah Matt - its 20 world championships for Grounds calls.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Take a look at this seagullhunter before you make yourself look more like a preschooler than you already have...
http://timgrounds.com/contesthistory.html

It's all the guys who have won contests with Grounds calls. There's a lot of familiar names on it including Foiles, Stahl, McDonald...etc, And lots of guys who have "No Relation" to Grounds.:lol: Hell, even Zink won his championships on a Grounds call. The point you're trying to make is asinine and irrelevant. Grounds has been around forever, taught just about everyone (including Foiles) how to call and basically revolutionized goose calling. I'm going to stop trying to reason with you because you're obviously dense and have no idea what you're talking about.

I should have known better to say anything to some moron who just has to blurt out "FOILES-CHOICE OF CHAMPIONS" when a guy asked a simple question of what to buy super mag, or pro super mag. :roll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

BELLE & ME said:


> Matt Jones the Sioux hockey player? :-?


Joneser

How many parties at UND have you been asked this and has it ever aided you in getting some action.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Well Matty it's back to the basics one again, I beilieve you told me in your post to, and i quote"Know the facts before you start blurting out stuff" Well, I don't know what you are talking about but, I know Craig personaly and he still blows a Foiles Call, In fact Foiles made a call after him called the Canadian Classis, which is a tribute to his many Canadian Classic and Canadian World Goose Championships. As far as Stahl goes, he is currently trying to get his own line of calls going. If you were that good, which obviously your not, you would do the same. It's a way to make some profit for yourself. 
Secondly, I don't care what you say about tim teaching "everyone" how to blow a call. So, he's the man because he taught everyone? Also, i should inform your ignorant self that Tim Grounds has never won a World Championship on a Short Reed Call. Thats quite the teacher huh? No offense to Tim, he's a great guy but, he is not a goose calling God as you might make him seem. 
Jones, your arguments are substanially assine and errelevent. They prove in no way shape or form that Grounds calls are better. They have more championships, but many are won by the same people, and the grounds line of calls have been around far longer! So in reality, they should have more wins!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This is gettin' good, ding-ding, round three!!!!! :stirpot:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Kelly Powers is with RNT now and blows there calls.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Foiles IMO are just not racked up to what some guys think they are. I have blown most every call and the Grounda and Giant killers are by fare the best calls on the market.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Why would you even say that? No call is worth the money. You know how much it costs these guys to make the calls, considerable less than you pay. So grounds calls aren't worth the money either. HAHA

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't the intent of selling your product to sell it for more than you made it for. Not really understanding your concepts here Bear05, what do you think it dosts to produce a bottle of pop?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey mallard:

I believe Powers still blows the Super Mag in contests.

Just what I've heard.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

I know that pop dosts less to produce but the only reason i posted that is becasue GB3 posted that Foiles calls are not worth the money. And i am pretty sure i understand the concept.

_____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Seagull,

What about this? You said he has never won a world title with a short reed call? http://dedduck.com/honksounds.htm he was useing his Super mag call in the polycarb version.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

honkerhntr, i wish you wouldn't have made that last post because i now have to make a fool of you. But don't be mad, cause you did it to yourself. First off im going to start off by saying you should hang out with good ole Matty Jones. The both of you remind me of that loser presidential candidate John Kerry in that you state no factual information.

Now, to the good part. In my last post i stated that Tim Grounds has never one a WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP on a short reed call. You came back with a hyperlink which shows me nothing, except that Tim Grounds won the Avery INTERNATIONAL. Although the Avery is a great tournament, it is not the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP and i repeat IT IS NOT THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP.

I do not mind a good dispute but please only bring factual info. to the table. Thanks


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Let me start off by calling you a friggin' moron. There, now that I've got it out of my system I'll explain to you why you're a moron.



seagulhunter4life said:


> Also, i should inform your ignorant self that Tim Grounds has never won a World Championship on a Short Reed Call. Thats quite the teacher huh? No offense to Tim, he's a great guy but, he is not a goose calling God as you might make him seem.


Did I ever say TG won one on a SR? Nope, quit making stuff up. I'm fully aware that Tim won all five of his on a flute. Just like Zink, he won it on a flute. Hey, do you know who's never won one period? Jeff Foiles. Chalk that up as another great argument for douche bag seagullhunter. :roll:



seagulhunter4life said:


> As far as Stahl goes, he is currently trying to get his own line of calls going. If you were that good, which obviously your not, you would do the same. It's a way to make some profit for yourself.


Yeah, I'm not as good as Shawn Stahl...NO-**** SHERLOCK! When did I ever brag about my calling ability? Seriously man, where in the hell are you getting this stuff? Stick to the argument at hand.



seagulhunter4life said:


> Well Matty it's back to the basics one again, I beilieve you told me in your post to, and i quote"Know the facts before you start blurting out stuff" Well, I don't know what you are talking about but, I know Craig personaly and he still blows a Foiles Call, In fact Foiles made a call after him called the Canadian Classis, which is a tribute to his many Canadian Classic and Canadian World Goose Championship


What in the Hell are you talking about? Go back and read the posts and you'll see that I didn't say that. Here's a tip, the person's name is on the left side of their post, that should help you figure out who said it there buddy. The one time I mentioned his name was when I posted the link to Ground's site and said he was on the list, and that was it. You want to know what's ignorant? Saying he won the world championship. Hell even the MN state has more, make that a lot more prestige than the friggin' Canadian Classic. :roll:



seagulhunter4life said:


> They prove in no way shape or form that Grounds calls are better. They have more championships, but many are won by the same people, and the grounds line of calls have been around far longer! So in reality, they should have more wins!


I never said they were better...you seriously need to put down the crack pipe. Here's what you should do, use the few brain cells you have left to go back and focus while re-reading my posts so you can see what I've said. I honestly have no idea where you're getting half the crap you're writing. Calls are calls, just like trucks are trucks (Ford vs. Chevy etc.) and it's all personal preference. Which call is the best is all opinion. What I did do however, was call your BS when you jumped out blabbing "FOILES-CHOICE OF CHAMPIONS" on a thread about Grounds calls because for some reason you had to. If Foiles is the Choice of Champions then why has only ONE champion been won with them? That's one in what 6-7 years? Grounds calls has 20 in under 40 years. So obviously his calls have a BETTER contest record. YOU CAN'T ARGUE THAT! Compare the super mag to the SMH. The Super mag has more. YOU CANNOT ARGUE THAT!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

mallard said:


> Kelly Powers is with RNT now and blows there calls.


Kelley Powers still blows a super mag in comps. Also, the RNT call is essentially a Grounds call. It's got TG guts in it. RNT and Grounds have been working together for awhile.

http://timgrounds.com/duckcallhunter007.htm

RNT made a duck call for him and TG made a goose call for them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No need for the personal attacks guys.

The best call is the one that fits you best. If just any call would do, why the heck do all of us own up to 10 calls or more? The never ending quest for the shoe that fits.

Anyways, back to your original programming. :lol:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow guys it is just a call!!!!
Don't get your panties in a bunch.
No need to argue about which is a better call because Tim Grounds and Foiles both make GREAT calls.
:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, I know I shouldn't get worked up but it's hard not to when people try to put words in your mouth. I'm done talking on the subject. Let me just finish by using the words of a third grader by saying...

"He started it."


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Jonser, YOU DA MAN!!!

keep it reeel playa

madison


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jones wrote


> Let me just finish by using the words of a third grader by saying...
> 
> "He started it."


 :lol: :rollin:

Just wanted to say thanks for the laugh.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can tetify to that.....I've got a third grader!!!!!!!


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

First of all Matt Jones, My last post was for Honkerhntr, as you can see if you would READ. Second of all, you can't win a debate by not stating any TRUE information. Your comebacks usualy support no evidence but are full of name calling. If you think that wins the argument your wrong.

Every argument i stated, was took out of factual evidence that you wrote. I think you need to read into things a lot better before you come back with bla bla bla "*&$% sherlock" But hey thats a great way to settle an argument.

You also stated that " ... i never said grounds calls were better" well you might have not said but i think we can all agree that it was your point. When i said foiles was the choice of champions, which was not intended for an argument, more so humorous than not. You acted like a "THIRD GRADER" and came back saying Foiles isn't the choice of champions because grounds has 500 wins and bla bla bla. I think that you have no brain and i also believe that you just are absolutely clueless as far as points that were intended.

I won't act like a third grader, and i will say that i believe you started it but i don't really care because im going to finish it right here!
FOILES IS THE CHOICE OF CHAMPIONS
--------------------BOTTOM LINE--------------------------------
this is my oppinion and you are entitled to yours, however if i were going to buy a goose call. You would be the close to the last person i would talk too. PEACE BRO.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Gotta go with Matt on this one--you started the name calling gull hunter.



seagulhunter4life said:


> ... So i will explain it too you like a preschooler. ...Don't you think Big Matty??


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Well Gunner, "PRESCHOOLER" is a noun ( a person place or thing) name calling would consist of an adjective ( adjectives describe a person, place or thing)

You are right gunner, you got me here. I started the name calling by calling matt by his name. Big Matty, Now many would believe that this is his NAME and the Adjective BIG is in no way shape or form derogative. IT just simply means that MATT JONES is the man! hahaha :-?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I had a lengthy rebuttal written but I chose not to post it, because at this stage I couldn't really see what the point would be. What can I say other than Seagull, you're a douche bag (since douche bag is also a noun I'm technically not "name calling"). :roll: :lol: 

Just messing with you there man. I'm sure that you're an overall pretty decent guy (or kid?  ) and I hope that there's no hard feelings. Take it easy.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

> What can I say other than Seagull, you're a douche bag


Now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

What is a doushe bag is that one of those new wind socks for snows?

______________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Seagullhunter brings alot of valuable information to this forum don't you think. :eyeroll:

$20 says this guy got picked on when he was a kid.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I think we'll let this one go...


----------

